# Tyre pressures for an Ifor Williams HB 505?



## Kezza (25 January 2007)

Ive not had my ifor Williams trailer long and need to check the tyre pressures but Im not sure what they should be? Its 4 yrs old, its the one which takes up to 2 16.2hh.

Thanks!


----------



## Super_Kat (25 January 2007)

Does it not say on the inside of the jockey door on that sticker thing?


----------



## Kezza (25 January 2007)

oooo never thought of that, I shall have a look!


----------



## Bosworth (25 January 2007)

it should do - i have a sticker on mone and it is an 18month old trailer


----------



## chestnut cob (25 January 2007)

It's about 55 whatever units it's in.


----------



## Chex (25 January 2007)

Mine says on a plate on the chassis


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (26 January 2007)

I've got a Bateson Deauville with 185 x 13 tyres &amp; the recommended tyre pressures by Bateson are 40 psi. I would imagine Ifor Willioams would be similar pressures.


----------

